# chameleon



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i have 2 juvenile chams and one of them has always been smaller, now its about 1/3 the size (it eats so thats not the problem)it hugs the branches and doesnt move much, but when it does move its hind legs jerk back and forth and it looks like its front legs are doing all the work, im thinking its MBD, ANYONE ONE THAT CAN HELP PLEASE POST!!!!!!!

(i know the majority of the diseses and symptoms i just need help curing the problem) im almost positive its MBD, anyone that knows how to cure it HELP!!!!

PICS SOON

thank you, all help is welcomed

Adam


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

You probably already know this but il add it anyway.

R u adding calcium supplement powder and vit d powder to the feeders. And is ur UV bulb working properly coz these are normally the main reason for MBD.

Best to feed feeders on carrot and green veg to help the cham get vits wen he eats them.

Mine also has a live basil plant which he eats from every now and then to give him abit more vits

Hope this helps


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

the basil thing might, i knew the rest, but your help is appriciated


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I mean no disrespect but are they together chameleons don't do well together. if they aren't sounds like mbd


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

well, it was mbd. it was to sad to watch her die so i gave her to a pet store and they put her to sleep.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry, hope your other one does ok on his own


----------

